# Game won't launch



## Wanda42 (Jul 16, 2009)

I bought a CD-ROM game Zuma Deluxe at Office Max. 
After downloading the game it show up "fatal error"
But I deleted all the online downloaded games from popcap.com/ zuma deluxe and it still won't launch.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Can you post your system specifications?

RAM
CPU
Motherboard
Graphics Card 
PSU (power supply unit)


----------



## Wanda42 (Jul 16, 2009)

Game won't launch

On my Vista laptop/ My game that I bought at Office Max/ Zuma Deluxe was download and it show "fatal error" But all the free trail games"Zuma Deluxe" were deleted. Could you please help me out.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Follow this first off.
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f59/important-please-follow-these-steps-before-posting-120411.html


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

righr click on the game's shortcut and choose properties -> compatibility and choose Windows XP SP2
also right click and choose "Run as administrator"


----------

